# When sister in law moves in...how do I say no to her dogs?!?!?



## helpmehelpmehelpme1 (Sep 8, 2016)

My sister in law and her family (husband and child) will be moving in to our place. Potential problem? They also have dogs. They have always been welcome when they visit, which is just a few days at at time, but now that it could be short or long term, I can't bear the thought of the dogs living with us. One of them does not get along with our dog and has snipped at her a lot. We can clearly see she is not herself around him and this is her home. How do I address this?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Why are they moving in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I think you probably need to be direct about it. Is there anywhere else their dogs can stay?


----------



## helpmehelpmehelpme1 (Sep 8, 2016)

They are moving in to relocate here. We aren't sure how long. I am hoping they will find a place to rent after a short time but if not, this could be up to a year in our little home. I know I need to be direct but I feel terrible since they have always been welcome when visiting. I know living 24/7 is different but I am struggling on how to bring it up. I don't think anyone else will take their dogs but it could be something I can suggest, at least until they find a place. The one dog has already done damage to our house, so I can't really just put them in a different room while we are away at work. They all have been alone before but I can tell my dog is not comfortable at all and I always feel on edge myself...afraid he will hurt my dog.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

I assume they are moving in with you due to some kind of hardship. If that's the case, sacrifices on their part need to be made.

"Sister-in-law, we are happy to help you and your family during your time of need, however we cannot accommodate your dogs. I'm sure you understand."

If they don't like it, well, they are welcome to seek alternative arrangements.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## helpmehelpmehelpme1 (Sep 8, 2016)

PhillyGuy13 - No hardship. They are just relocating to be closer to us....her family. She would already have a job secured and they have plenty of funds in savings, but the problem is that we live in a very small area so not too many rentals available and certainly not ones that will take 2 pitties. But you are right...no matter why they are coming, they will need to make some sacrifices as well.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

helpmehelpmehelpme1 said:


> They are moving in to relocate here. We aren't sure how long. I am hoping they will find a place to rent after a short time but if not, this could be up to a year in our little home. I know I need to be direct but I feel terrible since they have always been welcome when visiting. I know living 24/7 is different but I am struggling on how to bring it up. I don't think anyone else will take their dogs but it could be something I can suggest, at least until they find a place. The one dog has already done damage to our house, so I can't really just put them in a different room while we are away at work. They all have been alone before but I can tell my dog is not comfortable at all and I always feel on edge myself...afraid he will hurt my dog.


It sounds like you've already given them the go ahead to move in, is that true? It's a little late to start putting conditions on it. You should have thought of this beforehand. 

Introducing dogs should be a gradual process. The new dog shouldn't be allowed to run free in the environment of the established dog(s). Dogs are pack animals, they have to feel safe and part of the pack. There are some good articles and books on introducing a new dog to your established pack. Might be worth googling and reading up on it. Then establishing some rules before they arrive.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

I wonder if you could put an ad on your local Craig's list, or ask your vet for a referral where someone can foster the dogs for an extended period of time. If they have savings and a full time job they can afford it, I assume they are paying you no rent? Or significantly below market value rent?

In any event, the dogs have damaged your home when they visit and do not get along with your dog. What happens if there is significant damage? Who pays for it?

I agree with the above poster who says this should have been discussed ahead of time. That said, it's still your house. You can't just throw up your hands while the dogs destroy the house.

Good luck!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## helpmehelpmehelpme1 (Sep 8, 2016)

Well, permission was never really given. I was implied by all of my spouses family (moms and dads). Basically since they were moving to this area and we are the only family, it was automatically assumed we would take them in if needed. So never a discussion about any of it, just implied. And bad me for not addressing it all at that point, so I agree with you all there...I should have addressed this all earlier but I am a bit of a peacemaker and don't like to cause waves. Not my best attribute for sure...LOL!

The dogs have been around each other on and off during visits for 3 years but again, it is a stressful situation and trust me when I say we have had several dogs in our lives but her one pittie is not friendly at all with other dogs. Bit my father in laws dog a while back and hurt him pretty good...a little one. My golden is a 135 pound big baby...very passive and the other dog knows it and attempt to dominate. We correct him or reprimand him when we see it but it is when we are not there that I worry the most.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

You need to bring this up NOW. like RIGHT now.

First of all, since things have been all assumed up to this point, start by calling a family meeting to formalize the arrangement. Do it virtually if need be. Purpose is to get everyone on the same page. First item on the agenda - where the dogs will be staying.

You also need to present a united front with your spouse.

Have a list of options ready to present - boarding houses, foster homes, other relatives. Do not make them picking one an option, make it a requirement. Do not end the meeting until an agreement has been reached.

Hard feelings will ensue - be ready for that.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

We have a 1 1/2 year old golden, super friendly, loveable and dumb. yields to every dog we meet, big or small.

His litter mate lives around the block and was attacked by a pit bull last year. It escaped from its yard and attacked the dog while tied up. No long term damage luckily except for the vet bills. 

Anyway, tread lightly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

If you have told them they can come, but when they arrive you are going to say: "Surprise! Your dogs can't stay!" well, then I think you have a potential problem which might be, to an extent, of your own making.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Pit Bulls, hey? The American Pit Bull Terrier is an amazing dog breed. However, they do tend toward dog and small animal aggression as is common among terriers with strong prey drive. They are also generally smart and energetic, so need to be occupied or they will become bored and destructive. Not a breed for every household.

I DO NOT leave my Pit alone with my other dogs. Ever. She has snapped at the others a couple times and there was one all out fight once. Now, the dogs are not allowed together unless myself or my DH are in the room supervising. Otherwise, the dogs are crated and rotated or on separate floors closed off with a door that has a lock since my Pit is clever and can open every door in the house that isn't locked.

If it's an option, keep the Pits separated from your dog using a crate, baby gates, one dog in and the others outside, etc. If one can't be trusted in the house becuase s/he'll eat your stuff, then make sure your SIL crates that dog when she cannot supervise.

It's hard to find long term fosters for Pit Bulls and they have a terrible adoption rate if turned in to a shelter. If you guys can use crates and other separation and containment measures to keep the dogs with their family it would be amazing. So many end up homeless and in shelters because their people moved. It's sad.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Are there luxury kennels in the area?


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Helpme,

What's your husbands take on all this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Do you have a yard? Could they install a dog run in your yard with a dog house for their dogs. They then can take the dogs for walks, etc. And the dogs are only allowed in your house under strict supervision.

Are there homes to buy in your area?


----------



## helpmehelpmehelpme1 (Sep 8, 2016)

You are all so right. I will be sitting down with the hubby tonight and we will be discussing all of it. We have to deal with it before it becomes reality and we have no choice. It is our home and we are opening it to his family to help and they all have to realize that just having the 2 additional adults and 2 year old move in is a lifestyle change enough as we don't have children and never have. It has always been the 2 of us and out 2 or 3 dogs. So, that will be a huge adjustment for us and our time and the added stress of the dogs is something we would like to avoid. I would rather has some hurt feeling and sore souls now then have a disaster in the end. I do think that providing some options for them is a great idea and might take the sting out a bit. Like I said, I love them all...even the dogs but our world will be being turned upside down for an unknown period of time and everyone needs to see the sacrifices we are making as well. 

PhillyGuy13 - so sorry to hear about that pup...thank god no permanent damage and your pup and his litter mate can still play. Something like that is really my biggest fear.


----------



## helpmehelpmehelpme1 (Sep 8, 2016)

EleGirl - I have about a half acre lot and on a pretty steep hill. Really not much room to fence or put a run. And they have been known to escape their fencing at their current home, so not sure that would work. I thought about requiring they get put into the garage while we are away but they would probably have to be in a crate as well as there are things in there they could get into as well. We live in a very small area...mostly 2nd homes so not too much for sale in their price range. I am a realtor so I am on top of that but not sure they would even qualify for a loan without being at their jobs here for a certain amount of time. Banks have gotten so strict on that. There are some rentals I have found but again, with their 2 pit bulls, not sure they would even accept them.


----------



## Yosemite (Aug 23, 2016)

helpmehelpmehelpme1 said:


> I am a realtor.. There are some rentals I have found but again, with their 2 pit bulls, not sure they would even accept them.


You're a realtor. There are some rentals available. You're not sure if they would accept dogs.

Here's an idea. 

Call them and ask. 

You're welcome.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

helpmehelpmehelpme1 said:


> EleGirl - I have about a half acre lot and on a pretty steep hill. Really not much room to fence or put a run. And they have been known to escape their fencing at their current home, so not sure that would work. I thought about requiring they get put into the garage while we are away but they would probably have to be in a crate as well as there are things in there they could get into as well. We live in a very small area...mostly 2nd homes so not too much for sale in their price range. I am a realtor so I am on top of that but not sure they would even qualify for a loan without being at their jobs here for a certain amount of time. Banks have gotten so strict on that. There are some rentals I have found but again, with their 2 pit bulls, not sure they would even accept them.


To keep dogs from escaping a dog run, wire chicken wire to the top like a roof. I keep my dogs from digging put putting chicken wire on the ground, or in a trench near the fence and then covered,


----------



## Yosemite (Aug 23, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> To keep dogs from escaping a dog run, wire chicken wire to the top like a roof. I keep my dogs from digging put putting chicken wire on the ground, or in a trench near the fence and then covered,


Or.. an electric fence with the dogs wearing ecollar. 

It will take the dumbest dog in the world less than a week to figure it out and respect their boundaries.

ecollars can also be used to keep dogs away from specific areas and even out of certain rooms.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yosemite said:


> You're a realtor. There are some rentals available. You're not sure if they would accept dogs.
> 
> Here's an idea.
> 
> ...


and check craigslist. there are often all kinds of things available.. things that do not go through realtors


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

This sounds like a never-ending problem. Can't buy a house because job history won't be long enough. Can't rent a house because 2 dogs. It would be hard enough finding a rental which would take two pets of any kind. I can't imagine they'll realistically find any sort of nice rental which would accept 2 pits.

Have one of them come out and stay with you to find housing first. The rest of the family stays back where they are. If you're soft on this, then realistically you'll end up with all of them living with you for a long time.


----------



## Yosemite (Aug 23, 2016)

wilson said:


> This sounds like a never-ending problem. Can't buy a house because job history won't be long enough. Can't rent a house because 2 dogs. It would be hard enough finding a rental which would take two pets of any kind. I can't imagine they'll realistically find any sort of nice rental which would accept 2 pits.
> 
> Have one of them come out and stay with you to find housing first. The rest of the family stays back where they are. If you're soft on this, then realistically you'll end up with all of them living with you for a long time.


Depends on how motivated the landlord is. If there's a weak rental market and the home has been sitting vacant for a while, the owners just might jump at the chance to get it rented.

Especially if the prospective tenants have good income and good credit and are willing to give a larger security deposit to cover possible pet related damage. But I'm sure the op knows this since she's a realtor.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Build a fenced running kennel in your backyard. Add a doghouse for them to live in. Add a heater if it gets cold where you are.


----------



## helpmehelpmehelpme1 (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions on the e-collar and chicken wire. Never thought of the collar...might be an option....but trust me this dog is pretty dumb...LOL! As a Realtor, I have check with all the other agents in the area and all the rentals on private by owner/landlord sites...including craigslist. Just so people comprehend this...the population in my town is under 3000 residence but again, it is a vacation area, so a lot of homes but the lakes area here does not allow rentals at all. The nearest larger town is less than 17,000....so in both of these area, there are a total of 8 rentals...only one that will accept dogs, 2 that look ok and the rest are in very bad areas of town, dumps and owned by one of the worst landlords known.....I wouldn't put an enemy in those area! And from my 18 years experience in real estate, once landlord hear the dogs are pit bulls, it is seal a no deal. Again, might be different in larger towns but that is not my location.

Wilson - so far it sounds like mom is the one who may be sealing the job so that will simply mean mom and 2 year old at this point. The husband will stay back at his job until he finds one and keep the dogs with him. That is how it looks to be unfolding as of right now. But yes...it will be a never ending issue if it goes different. My hope is that once mom and baby are here and she starts her job, we also start keeping an eye for rentals and possibly look at the one that might take dogs. If they can't find something for the dogs, then hopefully we can find an alternative for someone to care for them until they are able to purchase their own place.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Can you build a dog run, you'd have to use pretty strong wire to keep two pit bulls contained...and cover it all the way around - so it has a roof and ceiling so they can't jump over or dig under. The dogs absolutely have to stay in there unless you are ALL home. I'd be leaving my dog inside too while you're at work, regardless.

In your position I wouldnt' care one bit if I hurt my rellies feelings...imagine how you'll feel if you say nothing and the pits kill your dog?

You should have addressed this much sooner.


----------



## Síocháin (Mar 11, 2016)

Crate them when you are not there. Preferably where their owners sleep away from your dog. Not ideal but they will be safe & so will yours. Introduce them slowly in the yard. PLEASE, do not post on craigslist. I volunteer with rescue and they will most likely never see them again. Introduction has to be slow & gradual and outside. But, it can be done. Please pm me if you would like more information on proper introduction. Sometimes dogs just do not like each other. It's a lot like people. You will need to make sure they are not a banned breed in your neighborhood. That could get ugly with your neighbors quick.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

The other issue is if the pit bulls attack you or your kids or the mail man.

If a collie bites you it is a collie bite, if a pit bull bites it's a whole nother level.

I'm saying this in spite of liking most pit bulls that I've ever met.

Does it invalidate your homeowners insurance or up the price.

Tamat


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

helpmehelpmehelpme1 said:


> so far it sounds like mom is the one who may be sealing the job so that will simply mean mom and 2 year old at this point. The husband will stay back at his job until he finds one and keep the dogs with him. That is how it looks to be unfolding as of right now.


What is their current home situation? Own or rent? I think the way you described could work if the H stays at the other house until new housing is found. I think allowing W and daughter to stay with you is necessary because they are family, but I think it's totally ok to put your foot down about no dogs. 

At first I thought maybe they were moving because they were going to be homeless, but it sounds like it's a totally optional move from someplace they're already settled in. If that's the case, they can keep their dogs at their current house until they find a new place. If they get upset because it's taking too long to find a new house, too bad! That's just a more solid indication that they should keep the old house rather than all move in with you.


----------



## helpmehelpmehelpme1 (Sep 8, 2016)

Síocháin - the dogs have known each other for 3 years now. The one pit just doesn't like my golden. I think it is a case of the pit not liking ours.  They are both males so might be a domination thing. That same pits gets along fine with our girl dog. I would never post a dog or wanting assistance boarding a dog on craigslist. I too have hear way too many horror stories. I will figure something out here before I let that happen. I may message you to get some additional suggestions. Thanks!

Tamat - that is what is so hard. I do like this dog but I just fear for mine is all. I too worry if they get lose, the liability I would have as well. I never thought of the home insurance but I best check that. I know they allow them in our area but not sure on the insurance. Thanks.

Wilson - They own their home where they are at now. I am certainly hoping this is the way things will work out. That also gives less time if the dogs do end up here.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Yosemite said:


> Depends on how motivated the landlord is. If there's a weak rental market and the home has been sitting vacant for a while, the owners just might jump at the chance to get it rented.
> 
> Especially if the prospective tenants have good income and good credit and are willing to give a larger security deposit to cover possible pet related damage. But I'm sure the op knows this since she's a realtor.


I would be shocked to hear of any landlord who would allow someone to move in with two pit bulls. Too much liability.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

Why are you "hoping" things will work out a certain way? Why not insist on it? And I wouldn't assume they're moving in if they haven't even asked and discussed the situation. My wife and I moved 880 miles with a dog. Finding a home that would accept my dog was a must BEFORE moving. I also moved to a small town. Im guessing they're not even trying to find a place, why would they if they can mooch off you. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## helpmehelpmehelpme1 (Sep 8, 2016)

mjjean - My ultimate goal, if they all end up here is to be able to let them keep their dogs in their care....I am not a fan of giving up a family member (because that is what I consider dogs to be). We will do what we can. The dogs have been alone together before for hours at a time with no issues but we also know that something could happen at any time...especially when you increase the time they will be together. If the dogs end up here we will have to figure it out and do what it takes. This dog has chewed through a door when locked in a room at their home and he has chewed here as well. So, crating might be the only option...I can't have my house torn apart either.

PhillyGuy13 - Oh my husband is in complete agreement with me. This pittie has been aggressive to both of his male dogs. Even the one prior to this one that has passed. So it is an ongoing thing. It broke my husbands back the last time as the dog not only tried to dominate our dog, he charges at him and snips at his face, but that is when he destroyed our trim on our door. His sister was here at the time and my husband told her that was the last straw....he is done with that dog. She is fully aware we are not happy with the dog.

We talked in detail last night about it and we are both in agreement that if the dogs end up here, there will be strict rules in place when it comes to the dogs. We established what some of those will be...such as they will remain in the basement or garage when they are not home to pay attend to them. They will not be allowed to sleep upstairs where our dogs are. They will be gated or crated in the basement or garage when we are not home so the dogs will not be alone together. With talking about these and a few more things we will also have to check with our insurance company due to the liability issue and if there is an issue, they just won't be able to stay at all. If it requires additional premiums paid, they will be responsible for that. If they damage anything in our home, they will be responsible for repairing that as well. We will be very clear with these rules and any others we come up with. Those are THEIR dogs, not ours and just because they are here for a period of time, they are still their responsibility. I am sure there will be bumps in the road if this comes about but at least the rules will be talked about prior and if something does come up, it won't be a surprise to address it with them.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

TAMAT said:


> The other issue is if the pit bulls attack you or your kids or the mail man.
> 
> If a collie bites you it is a collie bite, if a pit bull bites it's a whole nother level.
> 
> ...


I was going to ask, can you have pit bulls whee you live?

I live in an area that does not allow city people to have pit bulls (i.e. it's illegal to own one).

They will be staying somewhat long term (i.e. more than a couple days). Check to see if they are even allowed.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Could you muzzle the pit bull when he is not locked up,keeping him in the basement will lead to other problems.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Once they have arrived, you know that you are going to have to be rather proactive in their "home search"; because if you are not, their stay could become extremely long term!

Do they already have jobs/avocations awaiting them there in your area?*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

helpmehelpmehelpme1 said:


> mjjean - My ultimate goal, if they all end up here is to be able to let them keep their dogs in their care....I am not a fan of giving up a family member (because that is what I consider dogs to be). We will do what we can. The dogs have been alone together before for hours at a time with no issues but we also know that something could happen at any time...especially when you increase the time they will be together. If the dogs end up here we will have to figure it out and do what it takes. This dog has chewed through a door when locked in a room at their home and he has chewed here as well. So, crating might be the only option...I can't have my house torn apart either.


Be careful. You cannot just crate an uncrate trained dog. You risk SIGNIFICANT fear which will likely result in aggression, especially if crated in an unfamiliar and unpleasant place like a garage.



> PhillyGuy13 - Oh my husband is in complete agreement with me. This pittie has been aggressive to both of his male dogs. Even the one prior to this one that has passed. So it is an ongoing thing. It broke my husbands back the last time as the dog not only tried to dominate our dog, he charges at him and snips at his face, but that is when he destroyed our trim on our door. His sister was here at the time and my husband told her that was the last straw....he is done with that dog. She is fully aware we are not happy with the dog.


For the sake of all concerned, human and dog, do not allow them to stay with you. It is great to be kind. But this situation is not solvable.


----------



## helpmehelpmehelpme1 (Sep 8, 2016)

Snerg - there is no ordinance prohibiting pit bulls in our area. 

Andy1001 - That may be an option. I don't know if he has ever been muzzled before but could be included in our conversations with the SIL

Arbitrator - Oh yes...being a Realtor, I will be on it the minute they secure a job. The SIL has an 2nd interview next week so it could be coming pretty fast. I have already looked at homes for rent and sale to be a bit prepared if it comes to light.

NobodySpecial - From what I understand from the SIL, they have been crated before but I am not sure how that went so I agree....as much as I don't care for the dog, I would not want to add to the aggression he already has. 

My husband thinks the basement is the best option. The dogs are used to being down there as it a finished basement and they have both been down there while visiting. He is afraid they will bark like crazy being in the garage and then we will have complaints from our neighbors. Our neighbors are wonderful and take our 2 dogs our daily while we are at work and they have been completely honest with us that they are fearful of the 2 pit bulls, so that is a concern for us as well.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

wilson said:


> realistically you'll end up with all of them living with you for a long time.


This ^^^^. 

OP, This is the outcome I see happening. AND SO DO YOU!!



> the SIL wasn't watching the dog


And this one too!


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

helpmehelpmehelpme1 said:


> mjjean - My ultimate goal, if they all end up here is to be able to let them keep their dogs in their care....I am not a fan of giving up a family member (because that is what I consider dogs to be). We will do what we can. The dogs have been alone together before for hours at a time with no issues but we also know that something could happen at any time...especially when you increase the time they will be together. If the dogs end up here we will have to figure it out and do what it takes. This dog has chewed through a door when locked in a room at their home and he has chewed here as well. So, crating might be the only option...I can't have my house torn apart either.
> 
> PhillyGuy13 - Oh my husband is in complete agreement with me. This pittie has been aggressive to both of his male dogs. Even the one prior to this one that has passed. So it is an ongoing thing. It broke my husbands back the last time as the dog not only tried to dominate our dog, he charges at him and snips at his face, but that is when he destroyed our trim on our door. His sister was here at the time and my husband told her that was the last straw....he is done with that dog. She is fully aware we are not happy with the dog.
> 
> We talked in detail last night about it and we are both in agreement that if the dogs end up here, there will be strict rules in place when it comes to the dogs. We established what some of those will be...such as they will remain in the basement or garage when they are not home to pay attend to them. They will not be allowed to sleep upstairs where our dogs are. They will be gated or crated in the basement or garage when we are not home so the dogs will not be alone together. With talking about these and a few more things we will also have to check with our insurance company due to the liability issue and if there is an issue, they just won't be able to stay at all. If it requires additional premiums paid, they will be responsible for that. If they damage anything in our home, they will be responsible for repairing that as well. We will be very clear with these rules and any others we come up with. Those are THEIR dogs, not ours and just because they are here for a period of time, they are still their responsibility. I am sure there will be bumps in the road if this comes about but at least the rules will be talked about prior and if something does come up, it won't be a surprise to address it with them.


I feel sorry for your dog and the horrible end to his life you are contemplating allowing. Why any pet owner would seriously consider allowing a pit bull that has previously shown aggression to their dog to stay there is beyond me.

Here's my advice: tell sis the dogs can't come. That's it. They're not your dogs and it's not your responsibility to find a solution for their problem. Let sis and her husband handle it in whatever way they come up with.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I'd be getting them into some rental facility that will take their dogs, knowing full well that a sizeable pet deposit will be required of them!

With extremely rare exception, I'm greatly inclined to adhere to the school of thought that any two families cohabitation together is not really all that good for either of them!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

The other thing. Supervision is not enough. I have 2 dogs from the same litter. Before they were spayed, they were best friends MOST of the time. But once in a while, they would just try to kill each other. It can happen in a SECOND. And it always happened right in front of us. (Thank goodness so we could get whoever was injured to the vet!) And thank goodness spaying them cured that!


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

I know it's a close knit extended family... I know it's a very small town where you are.

All that said, it is very brazen of someone to think that they can move into your home with two pit bulls. Especially after said dogs have attacked your dogs, and caused significant damage to your home when visiting.

I can't imagine the cajones of anyone who would think this is acceptable to impose on another person. Much less family. 

Especially when as you have said they have savings, a good job lined up. I know you said home options are limited and you are a realtor so you would know, but gosh expand the search radius 20, 30, 60 minutes out of town.

I'm even more outraged now than I was 24 hours ago lol. Wishing you the best - you're caught between a rock and a hardplace.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## helpmehelpmehelpme1 (Sep 8, 2016)

I appreciate all the support....this is just what I need to keep my husbands and my problem in check. The more and more I think about it, it is a terrible situation to be in....no one wants to be the bad person but in this case I feel like the SIL and mom and dad are the bad people for even assuming this would be ok with us. That is now moving me into the angry mode and hopefully I can logically use that to make them all see our point. 

I am stuck between that rock and a hard spot that is for sure. But you all are completely right and I need to remember that when we do have the "family discussion" about this. This is our home, our rules....you are more than welcome to stay here but the dogs are a problem. And really....how would each of them feel if my husband and I volunteered them for this same situation? No one in the family will deal with those dogs!


----------



## Yosemite (Aug 23, 2016)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> I would be shocked to hear of any landlord who would allow someone to move in with two pit bulls. Too much liability.


That's what homeowners insurance is for. Again the Op is a realtor for crying out loud. Why she hasn't explored these options is beyond me.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

Yosemite said:


> That's what homeowners insurance is for. Again the Op is a realtor for crying out loud. Why she hasn't explored these options is beyond me.


I don't think that's true for damage done by residents. Typically, insurance is for accidental damages like weather and fire. If your dog digs through the drywall to get out of the room, that's on you to fix. 

Plus, there's the extra wear-and-tear a dog will add to the floors and yard. Even the most well-behaved dog will track in extra dirt, which means carpets need to be replaced sooner.

Pits are great dogs, but they are strong and energetic and need to be well-trained. If I was a landlord, I wouldn't allow them because of all the running and playing they do would mean lots of repairs after the tenant leaves.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow, after reading the latest post by you OP there is no way in hades those dogs would be staying with us, unless they were living out in a fully enclosed dog run, with a floor and ceiling in the backyard. They would not ever be allowed out of the run, unless I was home to supervise. My dogs would only be allowed in the front yard.

If your inlaws are so concerned, they can look after the dogs - tell them that.

Your SIL and her family have serious [email protected], to even ask for the dogs to live with you given the history.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Scat pads...a nice little tool to teach a dog to wait and listen.

Check out Caesar Milan on YouTube too. Sounds like an insecure pitty

Bully breeds need strong leaders and lots of activity.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vel (Aug 27, 2016)

I wouldn't let those dogs stay in my place, especially for an unknown extended period of time! That's really imposing. Hope you get it sorted out with them asap.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Since you're saving these people a WHOLE lot of rent and utility expenses, they can use that money to board their dogs at a kennel.

I'm a dog lover but I would *refuse *to compromise my home, the safety of my fur-babies, or stick my neck out liability wise to have dogs in my hone that are proven to be aggressive. God forbid something happens if one of them gets out or they get off their leash for 5 minutes and hurt someone or another animal - the liability is NOT worth it. 

I'm all for helping family but THAT doesn't mean you lay down and put a welcome mat on your back so they can walk all over you, either.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

The sooner that your SIL has to pay rent a kennel, the sooner she will want to pay rent to a landlord.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Yosemite said:


> That's what homeowners insurance is for. Again the Op is a realtor for crying out loud. Why she hasn't explored these options is beyond me.


Where we live, you can't even GET insurance if you have a pit bull, a chow chow (totally ridiculous, we've had two and they're the best pets), and several others.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

Holy cow. Your husband's family is walking all over you and you feel guilty and stressed.

You are being incredibly generous as it is. You should take confidence in offering the the choice to accept any conditions you have or they are welcome to CHOOSE to live somewhere else.

Not so ironically, the dog breeds are analogous to the people in this scenario.


----------

